# Does this concept for a comic sound good to you?



## Cheruphim_Dog (Jan 23, 2011)

I was wondering if this comic idea sounds any good.. This was a plot I've had stuck in my head for quite a long time. I haven't put it in comic format now, but I'm trying to improve before I start. For now, here's a brief rundown.

ERES.
Eres is basically the story about three fantasy-oriented nations and the characters caught in between. The main character, Eres, is trying to find his brother ever since his sudden disappearance, but several changes of events has got him paired up with a girl named Glina and her caretaker Aenid. With the grizzly murder of two friends during a hunt for food, and the increasing threat of an organization known for mass murder, the lines between reality and surrealism blur as Eres tries to understand the true reason why his brother suddenly disappeared.


I know this sounds rather shaky, but honestly I have a hard time trying to sum up my own creations.  I've never posted here before, so I'm a little nervous about what reception it's going to get. My gallery has some pictures of the characters if you want to see some character designs, though I'll admit some of the art really stinks! ^^;
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cheruphimdog/ Check it out if you'd like.
 If you have anything to say, critique is welcomed. I PROMISE I won't be a douche about it, I crave critique.

Thank you! 

--Cheruphim_Dog


----------



## Taralack (Jan 23, 2011)

What are these "changes of events"? A lot of it seems a little vague still, maybe you should try putting your thoughts down onto paper properly.

Also your art, uh... let's just say you have a lot to improve on. I would suggest improving on anatomy and general form before thinking about drawing a comic.

I'll just wait for Smeldge to come in here and pick this apart. :V


----------



## Smelge (Jan 24, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I'll just wait for Smeldge to come in here and pick this apart. :V



You wound me.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheruphim_Dog said:


> ....With the grizzly murder of two friends during a hunt for food...


They got killed by a bear?  Or is the grizzly one of the victims?

Yeah, you want the word _grisly_.  Auto-spellcheck couldn't spot that one for ya.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, let's give this a shot.

I'm not going to really comment on what you've given here for the most part, but for a reason. I'm of the opinion that anything can sound generic and bland if you only talk about key events with little or no context. You could easily take the plot of Harry Potter, one of the most beloved book series in the world, and make it sound bland if you really want to water it down 

In any case, that's not the part you should be worried about. Don't be worried about people being _interested_ in what you've stated. A great writer/comicker can easily make a story that could be boring into something that immediately catches a reader's interest. Instead, be concerned about what you want the audience to _take_ from the story.

What is your story really trying to achieve? Does it have a moral? Does it hold your views on a subject, or perhaps have an idea that you want other people to meditate on? Can the audience really feel for a character's plight, or their triumphs? The best, most important works asks their readers to take something with them. To impact them and to react. To possibly even change their world views, even after the tale is long over.

I say this not to discourage if you don't feel up to the task. There are many fun, exciting stories that are well-written and/or well-drawn that don't necessarily come with any of that. But as someone that loves comics as a medium and wants to fight for them as a legitimate art medium, I challenge you to take your writing one step further. It makes all the difference, and brings life and inspiration into your stories.

It sounds like you can really bring about some great ideas in what you have here, too. So just keep pushing yourself, creatively and artistically.

If you're really inclined to start your project off on the right foot, I'd like to suggest Scott McCloud's books - Making Comics, and Understanding Comics. They're wonderful reads.


----------



## Cheruphim_Dog (Jan 24, 2011)

@Toraneko- Thank you! I'm really glad you took the time to examine this, seeing that you've done some comic work as well. ^^ 

Yeah, you are right on that.. Honestly, I'm pretty shaky with that. I actually am a little unsure on what exactly to write in all the events that take place.  I never really took much time to right my original stuff on paper. I've written basic ideas, like some of the themes in the world, and a synopsis itself is kinda hard.  I'll keep at it though. ^^ 

And you're right. I kinda suck with a lot of things, and drawing form-I struggle with that a lot. I'll be sure to work on that though.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Cheruphim_Dog (Jan 24, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Well, let's give this a shot.
> 
> I'm not going to really comment on what you've given here for the most part, but for a reason. I'm of the opinion that anything can sound generic and bland if you only talk about key events with little or no context. You could easily take the plot of Harry Potter, one of the most beloved book series in the world, and make it sound bland if you really want to water it down
> 
> ...




WOW, thank you so much! :3 I gotta admit, I got a little teary eyed reading that. I really don't know what to say to that after I read your input.. It's..wow. I'm really happy you commented on this post..

As for your advice, I'm..wow. It's amazing. I definently will be sure to check those books out. I read Scott McCloud's Making Comics, and that really helped me look at comics with a better perception of what I wanted to create. I'll have to find Understanding Comics whenever I can. And the rhetorical questions you put in are really good. Now, I really have a better idea of what I want to create..I'm sorry for sounding like a broken record but.. Thank you so much. I'm really glad you shared your input.


----------



## Cheruphim_Dog (Jan 24, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> They got killed by a bear?  Or is the grizzly one of the victims?
> 
> Yeah, you want the word _grisly_.  Auto-spellcheck couldn't spot that one for ya.


 

Oh, sorry! The characters that got killed was a female bat and a male lion, and the creature hasn't been identified yet. I'm glad you spotted that one, thanks! xD


----------



## Taralack (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheruphim_Dog said:


> @Toraneko- Thank you! I'm really glad you took the time to examine this, seeing that you've done some comic work as well. ^^
> 
> Yeah, you are right on that.. Honestly, I'm pretty shaky with that. I actually am a little unsure on what exactly to write in all the events that take place.  I never really took much time to right my original stuff on paper. I've written basic ideas, like some of the themes in the world, and a synopsis itself is kinda hard.  I'll keep at it though. ^^
> 
> ...


 
You're welcome.  

And in all honesty, I suffer from that problem with my comic too, in that I know roughly what happens but often not the specifics, and when it comes to actually writing the script for them I have a hard time of it. So don't make the same mistake I did, think things through properly and write/type them down. 

But in the meantime definitely keep practicing your drawing. If you're feeling brave, head over to the Critiques forum and myself and a few other members can help you.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 25, 2011)

Cheruphim_Dog said:


> WOW, thank you so much! :3 I gotta admit, I got a little teary eyed reading that. I really don't know what to say to that after I read your input.. It's..wow. I'm really happy you commented on this post..
> 
> As for your advice, I'm..wow. It's amazing. I definently will be sure to check those books out. I read Scott McCloud's Making Comics, and that really helped me look at comics with a better perception of what I wanted to create. I'll have to find Understanding Comics whenever I can. And the rhetorical questions you put in are really good. Now, I really have a better idea of what I want to create..I'm sorry for sounding like a broken record but.. Thank you so much. I'm really glad you shared your input.


 
Gosh, I'm glad you found it so helpful! that's all I could hope for hahaha :] I'm happy that you have a good direction for your comic, too. Good luck!


----------

